# The 10 Second Rule



## Maria Leopoldina

Bom dia a todos!

Trouxe para casa um copo de café da Starbucks com os seguintes dizeres no verso:

The 10 Second Rule
Starbucks renowned freshness standards ensure that you enjoy flavorful espresso. We use each shot of our rich Espresso Roast within 10 seconds, or we pour it out. This rule is your guarantee that Starbucks@ espresso is always fresh and made to order.

Como não gosto de deixar esses "textinhos" sem tradução, traduzi assim:

A Regra dos 10 Segundos
Os renomados padrões de frescor da Starburcks asseguram que você se deleite com um saboroso expresso. Nós usamos cada dose de nosso forte Expresso Roast em 10 segundos, ou a descartamos. Esta regra é sua garantia de que o expresso Starbucks@ está sempre fresco e é feito a pedido do cliente.

Poderiam ver se há erros ou se o texto pode ser melhorado? Desde já, agradeço.


----------



## Benvindo

Uma tradução bem livre. 

Para ser franco não fiquei feliz com ela,  acho que ainda tem aquele ar falso de tradução publicitária.

A Regra dos 10 Segundos

Os célebres padrões de frescor [das matérias primas usadas pela] / [da] Starbucks asseguram um espresso de sabor intenso. Cada medida de pó de café é usada em até dez segundos depois de [torrada e] moída, ou então é descartada. Com essa regra fica garantido que o espresso da Starbucks vai estar sempre fresquinho e que vai ser feito no momento em que o consumidor o pedir.

PS. acho que podemos usar espresso mesmo em PT, com s e não x,  quando falamos de café, é universal. A parte do "[torrada e] moída" é uma inferência, não está muito fiel ao original.


----------



## fofinho

Benvindo said:


> PS. acho que podemos usar espresso mesmo em PT, com s e não x,  quando falamos de café, é universal. *A parte do "[torrada e] moída" é uma inferência, não está muito fiel ao original.*



Acho que é uma inferência que fizeste com bom intenção mas na verdade perdeste o sentido da garantia. Não é que descartem o medida de pó mas descartem o copinho do café líquido. Por isso acho que "Nós usamos cada dose de nosso forte café em 10 segundos, ou a descartamos" é melhor.


----------



## Benvindo

fofinho said:


> ... Não é que descartem o medida de pó mas descartem o copinho do café líquido. ...



Entendi. O termo "shot" do original então se refere ao café já passado, quer dizer, à bebida pronta, não ao pó de café. Muda completamente o sentido do texto. Com isso aprendo ou confirmo que inferências são perigosas! Obrigado pelo esclarecimento!


----------



## coolbrowne

Concordo com *Benvindo* e iria mais além





Benvindo said:


> ...acho que podemos usar espresso mesmo...


Da mesma forma que não escrevemos filé "_minhom_"  há que ser e*s*presso ou café e*s*presso.Quanto ao resto do texto,

Apesar de no Brasil ser usado o termo "café fresco" (o mais comum, não sei bem porque, parece ser "café fresquinho") a referência direta à qualidade "frescor do café" não é tão comum quanto o é "freshness" em inglês.
Este "em até 10 segundos" parece "tradução literal"
A inferência "torrada e moída" de fato não se aplica. Um "shot" é uma medida de espresso saído da máquina. É certo que o café teria sido moído poucos minutos antes, a torrefação terá ocorrido muito antes e em outro local. A confusão pode ter vindo da palavra "Roast", a qual funciona como adjetivo que indica o grau/natrureza de torrefação (essencialmente quão escuro é o grão), ou seja refere-se ao resultado do processo, não diretamente ao processo em si.
Dito isto, quem sabe
Os famosos padrões de qualidade da *** asseguram o intenso sabor do seu espresso. Se não utilizamos uma dose do nosso excelente "Espresso Roast" dentro de 10 segunds, jogamos fora. Esta regra é a garantia de que seu espresso será sempre fresquinho e feito na hora.​De fato devia ser "jogamo-la fora" mas (s'ceramente, ô meu ) dá para imaginar um texto de promoção com este cuidado com a nossa maltratada gramática?
-----------------------------------
Demorei tanto que houve x-post com *fofinho* e *Benvindo*. O "_shot_" já tinha sido mencionado


----------



## Benvindo

coolbrowne said:


> ... e feito na hora...



Bingo. Viva a simplicidade.


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

Puxa, pessoal, muito obrigada a todos. Consegui muitas informações e, ao mesmo tempo, enriqueci meu vocabulário.


----------



## fofinho

Obrigado pelo esclarecimento!


----------



## raimundo lopes

Querida amiga Maria, eu não sou "experto" nem tão pouco "esperto" acerca das terríveis traduções (inglês - português) para a língua pátria.
Que tal a amiga considerar a expressão: "... and made to order" com possível tradução a seguir: ... e feito por encomenda. Mesmo até: a pedido. Seja pelo cliente, etc.
Abraços.

P.S. A questão do café expresso, aquele tradicional cafezinho que sai há poucos segundos depois que o freguês o pedi, eu acho que tem tudo a ver com a rapidez pela qual o processo, e o procedimento é adotado, isto tendo em vista a utilização da fantástica “máquina-cafeteira”. 

Ah! Quase esqueço: Maria, atenção ao "espresso", na língua portuguesa não há esse vocábulo. Estou certo?
Abraços.


----------



## almufadado

coolbrowne said:


> Concordo com *Benvindo* e iria mais alémDa mesma forma que não escrevemos filé "_minhom_"  há que ser e*s*presso ou café e*s*presso.Quanto ao resto do texto,



Isso é um Italianismo ! Tem apenas a ver com a marca de uma famosa máquina de café Expresso.

_Espresso _em Italiano é em Português _*Expresso*_, quer dizer de café de tiragem rápida a quente ao contrário do _*slow coffee*_  ((c) almufadado ) que se chama por aqui de café de saco e o café em geral no Brasil.

Os exemplos são multiplos, fica este da ADVB.

Por curiosidade no Porto (norte de Portugal) um café expresso é um "cimbalino", deturpação de uma marca de máquina da café italiana "La Cimbali" 

No entanto, dado o mérito da invenção das ditas máquinas pelos Italianos, fica  a opção.


----------



## raimundo lopes

Caro Almufadado, boa noite.
Participo ao amigo que estamos "trovando" na língua portuguesa. 
Como pode o amigo perceber, nós estamos discutindo a tradução de um texto em inglês para a língua portuguesa realizada pela usuária, amiga, Maria Leopoldina. 
Na discussão, eis que surge a expressão (espressão): espresso, digo, expresso. Assim sendo Almufadado seria  Almofadado, vide almofada s.f. (espécie de saco), e Almofadado adj. (ornado de almofadas). Forte abraço.


----------



## coolbrowne

Concordo (suponho que o uso do *I* maiúsculo seja para ênfase):





almufadado said:


> Isso é um Italianismo !


Nunca pretendi que não fosse: a referência oblíqua ao filé "mignon" foi justamente para enfatizar que se trata de uma entre muitas palavras estangeiras adotadas no vocabulário culinário brasileiro (entendo que em Portugal seriam mais aversos a tais liberdades com a nossa querida flor do Lácio? Ou seria Lazio? ).

Mas a concordância (por assim dizer) parou ali. Isto aqui, em bom português do Brasil é um _tremendo chute_:





almufadado said:


> Tem apenas a ver com a marca de uma famosa máquina...


_Espresso_ refere-se ao processo, não a qualquer marca de máquina, como se vê aqui.

Saudações


----------



## Benvindo

coolbrowne said:


> ...  uma entre muitas palavras estangeiras adotadas no vocabulário culinário brasileiro ...



Sim! Filé mignon (porém _filet _mignon é muito menos comum), al dente, grano duro, espresso, garçon, à la carte, sfiha, fondue, apfelstrudel com a minúsculo, hashi, sushi, sashimi, harumaki (escritos em letras latinas, senão ninguém ia conseguir pedir), pizza... Eu mandaria de volta se me servissem uma pitça.


----------



## ham_let

Hmmm... uma pequena curiosidade que talvez não é bem importante nessa tradução (se for o caso, então _sorry_ haha)

O "10 Second Rule" é uma regra bem conhecida aqui no Canadá e sem dúvida nos EUA também (pelo menos pelos jovens)

Fora do _Starbucks_, se refere a quando você está comendo e um bocado cai no chão... Dizem que seria ainda aceitável comê-lo se você o apanhar num máximo de 10 segundos. A partir de 10 segundos, você é um malcriado haha.

Pra mim é claro que o título desse processo era escolhido por Starbucks para fazer essa alusão. 

Existe o mesmo "fenômeno" no Brasil? Essa tradução não teria exatamente o mesmo sentido... :/ Uma pena mesmo.


----------



## coolbrowne

That sounds too permissive to me. 


ham_let said:


> Dizem que seria ainda aceitável comê-lo se você o apanhar num máximo de 10 segundos.


Não seria _Five_-second rule, por acaso?


----------



## Carfer

ham_let said:


> Fora do _Starbucks_, se refere a quando você está comendo e um bocado cai no chão... Dizem que seria ainda aceitável comê-lo se você o apanhar num máximo de 10 segundos. A partir de 10 segundos, você é um malcriado haha


 
Haha! Essa me fez lembrar que em tempos que já lá vão (mesmo assim não tão longínquos como isso) houve quem distribuisse em Portugal propaganda gabando a limpeza das ruas da Coreia do Norte, alegando que eram tão limpas que se podia fritar um ovo no asfalto! Não sei o que mais admirar: se a desfaçatez dos propagandistas, se a ingenuidade de quem neles acreditou, se é que alguém!


----------



## ham_let

coolbrowne said:


> That sounds too permissive to me. Não seria _Five_-second rule, por acaso?



Lol no, not at all. Despite what wikipedia says, where I live, it was always ten. This is the sort of thing that can vary from place to place, of course... As for me I can't even picture myself saying "five second rule" because the three words together as a "package" just doesn't feel right.


----------

